# WTB I need some G scale rails



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a friend that needs some G scale rails for an art project. He dose not need the cross ties, just the rails. The rails can be bent as this is for some form of art, not running a rail road. Complete track is OK as He can take it apart. He needs about a 1000 scale feet. do any of you have some old track that you will sell? If not, where is a good source for it? 

Thanks John


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

that will be one expensive endeavor. i seen used and quite worn bundle of G scale track at train show for over hundred dollars. and it wasn't large bundle either. i was researching G scale track for my yard and after HO scale I got quite a price shock.

i guess it is ebay that he needs to monitor for some very poor condition track...


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

he's not going to find any g scale track cheap. i have some new bright g scale track i would sell, i don't know how much if it, it was minus between 1 and 3 tracks to make a circle. i'd prob. do 50 shipped for it. and yes it's newbright electric track with metal rails.

lmk.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, i am going to send him to E bay.


----------

